# Solved: Can't play videos on wwe.com



## faizankhan666 (Aug 21, 2007)

Media player 10 cannot play videos from wwe.com........I only see connecting and then controls appear,without any error.I think its plug-ins or codecs problem but i dont know which plugins i need to install.


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

What browser are you using?


----------



## faizankhan666 (Aug 21, 2007)

Ie 6


----------



## jimbo5466 (Aug 16, 2007)

hello there i know what your problem is go to google and type flash player 8 and you will be given lots of links download it from adobe site its absolutely free and it will work


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

Try this:

*Open Windows Media Player
*Go to *tools* then *Options*
*Under *Player* look under player settings
*check connect to the internet(overrides other commands)


----------



## gummicool1 (Sep 9, 2007)

i got the same problem i have internet explorer 7 and windows media player 11 but i can't watch videos on why.com it loads then it ready but i can't play it. it used to work but i don't know what happened.


----------



## Marc1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ditto,gummicool1 [not on why.com, though, i haven't tried]
PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## gummicool1 (Sep 9, 2007)

oh sorry i ment wwe.com not why.com don't know how i got that one wrong


----------



## gummicool1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey Jimbo thx alot man i installed flash player 8 here: http://infogenix.com/links/download-flash-player-8.html

and it worked perfectly thank you man  :up:


----------



## gummicool1 (Sep 9, 2007)

i spoke to fast it's back to not working so i take the tank you back


----------



## seaneth (Oct 17, 2007)

Are you in the UK? I heard that most of the videos only work in the US, but now WWE.com has teamed with Microsoft to use Silverlight technology. Search silverlight in WWE.com's search area, and it should come up with a news article, and from there you can download the software. Its only about 3mb i think, but makes it work for the UK.


----------

